# 2015 Ships and Submarines of the US Navy -



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 18, 2015)

I think this is pretty cool and wanted to share.  A few observations -

- Had  no idea that the USS Constitution was still a commissioned ship.  
- Also did not realize how many subs we have on duty

Is that Guided Missile Destroyer the stealthy looking ship you see in Popular Mechanics once in a while?

Here is a link that will give you a larger PDF version of the below.  -LINK-


----------



## 0699 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Also did not realize how many subs we have on duty


 
Did you think maybe they're lying?  Maybe all the submarines we have are the ones in port and they just paint random number on them at random times to make people think they're going to and returning from sea? :-/


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 19, 2015)

I've got the Constitution on my serious soon must see this.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 19, 2015)

How come LSD-68 is not the Owlsley  and LSD-70 isn't the Timothy Leary?


----------



## Gunz (Apr 20, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...Had  no idea that the USS Constitution was still a commissioned ship...


 
Mrs Ocoka One had her Swiss Army Knife confiscated prior to going aboard in 2004. I think they thought she was a pirate. I was struck by how small it was...but in it's day it was big for a frigate.

The Littoral Combat Ships are pretty rad looking...


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm pretty lucky with my view everyday. Not that I would want to be stuck on ship for a float, but I do admire them everyday. Got to watch the Comfort set sail a few weeks back after passing it everyday. Pretty hard to think that it's a converted super oil tanker ship into a floating hospital that is totally sterile.


----------

